

PayTango, pay with your fingerprints - juanrossi
http://paytango.com/

======
rpicard
I love how each of the slider images is from the introduction paragraph.

~~~
juanrossi
Yeah, I think the site needs a lot of work, but their product seems to be
nice: [https://vine.co/v/bDHB2rVaYO7](https://vine.co/v/bDHB2rVaYO7)

~~~
rpicard
That's an awesome way to use Vine too.

------
juanrossi
Oh, and they are YC backed.

